# non alcohol based cleaner??



## IanT (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright need a little bit of help I am looking for a recipe or guidance to better links than ive been finding through google for info....

Im trying to create a non-alcohol based spray cleaner that i can use on my massage table. The cleaners they have now are nasty chemical stuff and id like to use something better than that... but it must be alcohol free or it will dry the leather out.... baaaad. It must be something that is capable of killing germs... so that may mean tea tree or something... but im not sure if i want something that smells too strongly because if it lasts into the treatment and such... i dont want to be the dude with the smelly table... ya know 

so help me out! please!!!!


also i might use this for counter tops etc...


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 19, 2009)

I clean everything in my house with Bare Naked Cleaners (http://hyenacart.com/barenaked) - they're amazing and can be custom scented. (I use Pink Sugar) You could order something like Lavender so it's soothing for massage 

Jen is super awesome, just tell her I sent you I'm sure she'll hook you up. 

(PS I did her product photos ROFLMAO)


----------



## IanT (Jan 20, 2009)

haha sweeeeeeeeet thanks much! ill check it out right now!


----------



## IanT (Jan 20, 2009)

ooooooohhoooohooo you kick arse...  

Ingredients: Water, Vinegar, Baking Soda, Borax (a mineral salt), essential oils, and a coconut derived cleaning agent. 



Im guessing the coconut derived cleaning agent is a surfactant? could be wrong

great pics, only thing is she sells in quite small amounts ??? i feel like id be going through that stuff like crazy!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jan 21, 2009)

She can do larger, especially if I give her a heads up  
Those are concentrates so one bottle makes me like 32oz or more of spray


----------



## IanT (Jan 21, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i get ok... hmmm i might seriously need to look into that then!!! ... filed in my to do, when practice is up and running.


----------

